# You don't look pregnant, you just look fat



## amberjoy

Hey ladies,
So I have been getting some comments about my growing belly and what should be an exciting time is now making me feel vary self conscious.. 
It started with some friends who keep asking me "why aren't you showing?" "are you even pregnant" and "you look like you just ate a burrito"
Then my sister is joining in and she said to me the other day "you don't look pregnant, you just look fat" "I'm just being honest."

Seriously???!! :growlmad:

I've started to even try and suck in my stomach and not let it show (which is getting hard lol) I just wish I could wake up a have a noticeably pregnant belly so I don't have to deal with the stress...

Ugh just felt like venting :brat: sorry lol


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

I'm sorry you're going through this. :(

I went to the doc today and was relieved when he said "You're not poking out at all." I was worried he'd make some comment that made me feel fat.

I think it's hard for us to hear we're putting on weight... even though it's because of a baby!!

I have no idea about when we're supposed to show for real.. but I bet you look super cute!


----------



## bekkie

before you know it you'll have a beauuuutiful baby bump! stop sucking it in, let it all out ;) 

people can be really rude though, and once you do start showing then it either becomes 'wow are you sure you aren't due tomorrow??' or 'are you sure you aren't having twins??'


----------



## amberjoy

BadMamaJAMA said:


> I'm sorry you're going through this. :(
> 
> I went to the doc today and was relieved when he said "You're not poking out at all." I was worried he'd make some comment that made me feel fat.
> 
> I think it's hard for us to hear we're putting on weight... even though it's because of a baby!!
> 
> I have no idea about when we're supposed to show for real.. but I bet you look super cute!

Thank you vary much!
My doctor said almost the same thing. He told me I don't even look pregnant lol My sister gained almost 70lbs with their first pregnancy so I'm really self conscious about if I will end up like that.

I've always heard people say everyone is different when they will show. But it's normally around 20 weeks. 

here's my 17 week bump


----------



## amberjoy

bekkie said:


> before you know it you'll have a beauuuutiful baby bump! stop sucking it in, let it all out ;)
> 
> people can be really rude though, and once you do start showing then it either becomes 'wow are you sure you aren't due tomorrow??' or 'are you sure you aren't having twins??'

I think I am going to just start buying more dresses that show off my belly and make myself enjoy it lol

sometimes I wish I could just say "nope it's just the baby making me look big, what's you excuse?" But I could never be that mean lol


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

amberjoy said:


> here's my 17 week bump

Aw! I think you look great. Definitely pregnant from where I'm sitting.


----------



## bekkie

aw you look adorable and most definitely pregnant!!

that's what I did too, and I wore a fashion belt above my bump to really show it off - it's the only time we can be really proud of our belly so we have to take advantage!


----------



## amberjoy

bekkie said:


> aw you look adorable and most definitely pregnant!!
> 
> that's what I did too, and I wore a fashion belt above my bump to really show it off - it's the only time we can be really proud of our belly so we have to take advantage!

Thank you!

Woo belt is a good idea! 
I think with this being my first baby there is just so many changes going on its hard to keep up with and then you have people putting in their 2 cent. So it can get frustrating


----------



## Pearls18

Thankfully I don't know people who are as mean! But I'm going through this stage right now too, do I look pregnant or do I look fat lol, it's really annoying, it makes me want to hide my belly until it's noticeable. I am wearing my "baby on board" badge on the tube not for a seat but so people know lol (just as well seeing as I'm rarely given a seat anyway!)

When I'm not clothed I think it's a really noticeable bump, but when I ask my DH he's like "errrrm I guess" I think because he's scared it's a trick question, but then I say to him "so you think my belly is this fat when I'm not pregnant?! thanks!" bless him he can't win ;)


----------



## Pearls18

Just seen the picture, your arms and legs are so slim you definitely look pregnant!


----------



## babyhopes2010

just seen pic u definately look pregnant., certainly dont look fat!


----------



## babybaker2011

Great bump! You look pregnant to me - ignore all the fat comments :hugs:.


----------



## AC1987

boooo to whoever is saying that!! And you look preg to me :) And give it a couple weeks you'll really pop then!


----------



## liveandlove04

People are beyond rude sometimes. You look great. Someone told me that I must onl be having a food baby. They thought it was funny - I found it rude.


----------



## Calibeachbum

This is how I felt in the earlier weeks. I just had a pudgy belly when I had a flat stomach before my BFP. I didn't pop or even look preggo until 21 weeks. You will have a cute baby bump before you know it!


----------



## amberjoy

MarineWAG said:


> Thankfully I don't know people who are as mean! But I'm going through this stage right now too, do I look pregnant or do I look fat lol, it's really annoying, it makes me want to hide my belly until it's noticeable. I am wearing my "baby on board" badge on the tube not for a seat but so people know lol (just as well seeing as I'm rarely given a seat anyway!)
> 
> When I'm not clothed I think it's a really noticeable bump, but when I ask my DH he's like "errrrm I guess" I think because he's scared it's a trick question, but then I say to him "so you think my belly is this fat when I'm not pregnant?! thanks!" bless him he can't win ;)

I ask my fiance all the time do I look pregnant lol It has got to the point where he doesn't even look at me and says "yes! now can we go?!" haha


Thanks for all the positive comments ladies! Soon I will be out of the awkward stage lol


----------



## eew1471

Ahhhh your ill bump is great! No worries your friends and sis are crazy... Enjoy the moment before too long you will be like the rest of us... Unable to see your feet lol


----------



## Balloo

I was 6months and just finished work (we were moving away, and I was diagnosed with SPD so had to give up my very active job in very busy bar!) I saw one if my regular customers who commented that I hadn't been a work for a while and was everything ok. I was like yeah I'm moving away cos I'm pregnant, and his response was just oh, I just thought ud been at the burgers! Cheeky shit! I wanted to get a maternity t shirt saying 10% cake, 90% baby but i could never find it in stock :-( people are so mean to pregnant women-hellooooooooooo raging hormones, stop trying to piss me off!!


----------



## Balloo

Ps ur bump is lush! Very neat and most obviously a baby bump!


----------



## jesssika

Your bump is gorgeous though! On an opposing note, I keep getting the "why are you still so tiny" "you have no bump at all" "why aren't you showing" like people are looking down on me for still having a flat belly. People just don't understand that they should keep their comments to themselves they don't know that they hurt!


----------



## bekkie

eew1471 said:


> ... Unable to see your feet lol

...or anything else down there :haha:


----------



## TicToc

You look pregnant! I keep telling DH I don't look pregnant yet, just fat. And he keeps telling me I definitely look totally pregnant. I don't believe him. I can't wait till it gets a little more obvious. If I wear a tight t-shirt it does a little, but mostly I just feel like a bloated cow.
 



Attached Files:







15 week bump.jpg
File size: 54.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

TicToc said:


> You look pregnant! I keep telling DH I don't look pregnant yet, just fat. And he keeps telling me I definitely look totally pregnant. I don't believe him. I can't wait till it gets a little more obvious. If I wear a tight t-shirt it does a little, but mostly I just feel like a bloated cow.


You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## Amy89

Your bump is amazing, and you look fab, not fat!
I was exactly the same at 18 weeks - the "Is she pregnant, or has she eaten too many pies?" stage I like to call it! You'll wake up one morning in the next 2 weeks and wonder where on earth that rock solid, rounded bump came from! I did just yesterday!


----------

